# Perfumes



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a perfume that's not too overpowering and a kind of clean, fresh smell? My long time favourites are Eternity and Chanel Allure but I find both too strong now for everyday. 


Thanks


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

My favourite is a budget option- Green Tea by Elizabeth Arden. Very fresh and clean.


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks - haven't tried that one before. Will have a look for it tomorrow. 


Good luck for your tx next month. x


----------



## TierraFirma (Jan 6, 2013)

My all time faves are romance by Ralph Lauren or mademoiselle by Chanel I don't think they are overpowering 

X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

> My favourite is a budget option- Green Tea by Elizabeth Arden. Very fresh and clean.


mine too


----------



## RonaldWatson (Jan 15, 2018)

try to brand of Paco Rabane


----------

